# Fly Rod Bones 8/10



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

“Afternoon Bones on Fly”
Made it out to the flat this afternoon with a couple buddies.
Objective was to sight fish some bonefish with the fly rod.
And that’s exactly what went down.
I had over 20 sight shots at bones, had plenty of follows and even have a 6lbr pin my fly down but somehow didn’t eat. I had a few others follow my fly right up to about 5’ away from me before spooking.
I managed to get two small guys to eat.
Bernie managed to hook into a nice one but it ended up popping him off somehow. 
Until next time!


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

pretty nice boners meng!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

nice bones. i've never caught one before we dont have them here on the west coast. i need to put some time in on biscayne bay or the keys


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Again?! Geez you've really got them figured out down there. [smiley=bravo.gif]

I've got two long months until my next trip to the islands and hopefully another shot at some bonefish. :'(


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

They were on fire that evening! It still hurts a little replaying the fight in my head... Great work bro!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Bones that easy....must be nice!


----------

